# birds eating fries



## Amethyst1 (May 26, 2014)

Last week I saw a pigeon who ate an order of large McDonald's fries off the sidewalk.
He flung the fry in the air until it broke then he could pick it up better.


----------



## Ruth (May 26, 2014)

Animals are pretty smart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2014)

I agree, animals are much smarter than most people give them credit for.


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2014)

View attachment 6985


----------



## Ina (May 26, 2014)

Sea, Sorry about this hijack, but has something happened to That Guy? I know I can't be the only one to miss his hijenks.


----------

